# 100% Disk Usage on Windows 10, What Is Going On?



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

Hiya!

So I'm having a really annoying issue on my ASUS laptop. It's been working fine until around 2 days ago. Basically, as soon as it boots, disk usage is constantly on 100%, drastically slowing down the machine. There's absolutely no virus on it, according to Malwarebyte's scan.

Apparently, two system applications are hogging all the ressources:
- System
- Microsoft Compatibility Telemetry
These two on their own are making constant disk read, and that's incredibly annoying. It never happened before.

Any help would be welcome


----------



## Zero72463 (Sep 10, 2016)

Do you have some virus/malware? Some of them increase disk usage way to high.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Sep 10, 2016)

Bad driver / virus
Just do a reset with keeping all files


----------



## Zero72463 (Sep 10, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Bad driver / virus



I would think virus. Since he claims it worked 2 days ago.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 10, 2016)

my acer laptop does that too, except after about 10 minutes it starts gradually going down


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2016)

Did you just recently install the Anniversary Update?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

Zero72463 said:


> Do you have some virus/malware? Some of them increase disk usage way to high.





Xenon Hacks said:


> Bad driver / virus
> Just do a reset with keeping all files





Zero72463 said:


> I would think virus. Since he claims it worked 2 days ago.





VinsCool said:


> There's absolutely no virus on it, according to Malwarebyte's scan.






Tomato Hentai said:


> Did you just recently install the Anniversary Update?


I did, a while ago, never had any issues until now.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Sep 10, 2016)

Why not just turn off the Telemetry service?
1. WIN+R
2. gpedit.msc
3. Computer Configuration -> Administrative Templates -> Windows Components -> Data Collection and Preview Builds
4. Double Click "Allow Telemetry"
5. Make sure its "Enabled"
6. Look a little bit lower for options with the drop down bar
7. Select "0 - Security (Enterprise Only)
8. Press Okay
9. Profit????


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> Why not just turn off the Telemetry service?
> 1. WIN+R
> 2. gpedit.msc
> 3. Computer Configuration -> Administrative Templates -> Windows Components -> Data Collection and Preview Builds
> ...


I could try that.

What is Telemetry even?


----------



## Luckkill4u (Sep 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I could try that.
> 
> What is Telemetry even?


Its microsoft spying on you


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> Its microsoft spying on you


Interesting. Let's disable that then.

Also, do you know what "System" is? that the one eating all of the disk read right now.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Sep 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Interesting. Let's disable that then.
> 
> Also, do you know what "System" is? that the one eating all of the disk read right now.


I'm pretty sure it's a collection of Windows kernel and other services usually microsoft related. Do you have more than one 'system' service?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a collection of Windows kernel and other services usually microsoft related. Do you have more than one 'system' service?


Only one "system" service running.


----------



## evandixon (Sep 10, 2016)

It's probably just your virus scanner or Superfetch*.  Just leave the computer alone for a while so whichever program it is can do its thing.  That, or get an SSD.

(*Superfetch is a Windows service that loads commonly used system files into RAM, slowing the system now, so it'll be faster later.)


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

bolondox said:


> its because you're a furry


Very funny and original joke. 10/10

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



UniqueGeek said:


> It's probably just your virus scanner or Superfetch*.  Just leave the computer alone for a while so whichever program it is can do its thing.  That, or get an SSD.
> 
> (*Superfetch is a Windows service that loads commonly used system files into RAM, slowing the system now, so it'll be faster later.)


Well then, it started doing its shit 2 days ago, lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Interesting. Let's disable that then.
> 
> Also, do you know what "System" is? that the one eating all of the disk read right now.


After Googling around a bit, it might be because of the Pagefile?


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Sep 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Hiya!
> 
> So I'm having a really annoying issue on my ASUS laptop. It's been working fine until around 2 days ago. Basically, as soon as it boots, disk usage is constantly on 100%, drastically slowing down the machine. There's absolutely no virus on it, according to Malwarebyte's scan.
> 
> ...


happens to me sometimes. what I do is run disk clean up and it calms down significantly. dunno why though. my lappy is also clean as a whistle.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

Disabled telemetry. Suddenly disk usage stopped.

But, I have another issue. Running Chrome is freezing, then force closing? I'll reboot and see. Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Sep 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Disabled telemetry. Suddenly disk usage stopped.
> 
> But, I have another issue. Running Chrome is freezing, then force closing? I'll reboot and see. Thanks for your help guys.


Try ccleaner to clean up the internet cache


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> Try ccleaner to clean up the internet cache


I can try that, if Chrome actually opens lol


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Sep 10, 2016)

https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1013063


----------



## Luckkill4u (Sep 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I can try that, if Chrome actually opens lol


Disk Cleanup can do that too and its build into Windows. Just doesn't clean as deep.


Xenon Hacks said:


> https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1013063


I'd say a OS refresh would be more of a last resort. I do it every 2 years though...


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1013063


Just booted again, still that same constant 100% disk read problem ;-;

I guess I have no choice.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Luckkill4u said:


> Disk Cleanup can do that too and its build into Windows. Just doesn't clean as deep.


I'll try that, thanks.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

God fucking dammit.

Why is Chrome loading then force closing? That makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (Sep 10, 2016)

well, the (not so) simple solution (that I apparently recommend  to everyone) is Use windows 7, your choice of Linux, or get a SSD. I used windows 10 for about a week, said "screw this shizz-nit" and changed to Ubuntu 15. then applied a shell to make the UI that of OSX Yosemite. bliss. normally I would troll and say "Delete System 32 folder" but you're too smart for that one. all jokes aside, try Cleaning the internet cache with Ccleaner, open task manager, (either Ctrl-Alt-Delete or right click the clock) go to Startup and Disable anything fishy or you don't need running the moment you start your Computer up. it helps quite a bit, sometimes.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

Darthlink9 said:


> well, the (not so) simple solution (that I apparently recommend  to everyone) is Use windows 7, your choice of Linux, or get a SSD. I used windows 10 for about a week, said "screw this shizz-nit" and changed to Ubuntu 15. then applied a shell to make the UI that of OSX Yosemite. bliss. normally I would troll and say "Delete System 32 folder" but you're too smart for that one. all jokes aside, try Cleaning the internet cache with Ccleaner, open task manager, (either Ctrl-Alt-Delete or right click the clock) go to Startup and Disable anything fishy or you don't need running the moment you start your Computer up. it helps quite a bit, sometimes.


That's the thing. Nothing is fishy, there are no virueses, and everything worked fine until now.
So either Windows corrupted, or my HDD is already failing.

I guess I have no other choice than reseting the machine. sigh.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Sep 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> That's the thing. Nothing is fishy, there are no virueses, and everything worked fine until now.
> So either Windows corrupted, or my HDD is already failing.
> 
> I guess I have no other choice than reseting the machine. sigh.


_They're watching. *Kill It.*_


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (Sep 10, 2016)

hm. how much RAM does your machine have? in my experience, 4GB is too little for WIN10. also, how many RPM is your HDD? 5400? 7200? try rebooting your Machine, and wait about 5-10 minutes and see if anything changes.


----------



## gudenau (Sep 10, 2016)

This is a great tool.

I am having this problem on a fresh Windows 10 VM. :-/


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Sep 10, 2016)

gudenaurock said:


> This is a great tool.
> 
> I am having this problem on a fresh Windows 10 VM. :-/


maybe it's a shitty, new update?


----------



## gudenau (Sep 10, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> maybe it's a shitty, new update?


Does not happen on my fully updated laptop and desktop though. :-/


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (Sep 10, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> maybe it's a shitty, new update?


aren't they ALL shitty? the last one I had, when I was running win10 disabled my sound, disabled my networking and also disabled my usb ports. oh, and I had to DBAN my hdd.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

Darthlink9 said:


> hm. how much RAM does your machine have? in my experience, 4GB is too little for WIN10. also, how many RPM is your HDD? 5400? 7200? try rebooting your Machine, and wait about 5-10 minutes and see if anything changes.


Just rebooted, again, nothing changed. Terribly slow time until the desktop loads.

I have a fucking intel core i7 and 16GB of RAM, lol.

as for RPMs, it's 7200

Also, this fucking "System" precessus is taking all of my disk read. This is seriously annoying.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Sep 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Just rebooted, again, nothing changed. Terribly slow time until the desktop loads.
> 
> I have a fucking intel core i7 and 16GB of RAM, lol.
> 
> ...


END THE PROCESS SYSTEM LOL.
_Who needs it? *It's a freakin' hog.*_


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> END THE PROCESS SYSTEM LOL.
> _Who needs it? *It's a freakin' hog.*_


I'm tempted to try lol.


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (Sep 10, 2016)

hm. don't know what to tell you. do you have "enable fast startup" enabled in control panel? that was a source of much pain for me.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

Darthlink9 said:


> hm. don't know what to tell you. do you have "enable fast startup" enabled in control panel? that was a source of much pain for me.


Where is it exactly? I can give it a try


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Sep 10, 2016)

seriously just reset the system you keep all of your files stop wasting time procrastinating.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Sep 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I'm tempted to try lol.


maybe is a _FAKER._
Sorry, I've been binge watching Parasyte all day. lol


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> seriously just reset the system you keep all of your files stop wasting time procrastinating.


Dude. I want to find a solution before doing that, is that bad if I want to not start over?


----------



## Luckkill4u (Sep 10, 2016)

try stopping your windows indexing service with CMD with admin privileges

```
net.exe stop “Windows search”
```


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> try stopping your windows indexing service with CMD with admin privileges
> 
> ```
> net.exe stop “Windows search”
> ```


did that. seems like nothing's been fixed.

Alright then, fuck this shit, I'll just reset my machine and keep my files. Sigh.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Sep 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Dude. I want to find a solution before doing that, is that bad if I want to not start over?


Start over what? Nothing gets deleted


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (Sep 10, 2016)

try these: 

Open up a run dialog by holding down the Windows Key and pressing R. In the "Open" field, enter "services.msc". Look for "Windows Search" and "Superfetch."

Go to each of these entries. Right click on one and select "Properties." In the dropdown box labeled "Startup type," choose Disabled. After leaving the properties window, press "Stop" in the upper left corner. Do this for both.

From the Windows Menu, go to Settings, then go to System and then go to Notifications and Actions. Turn off "Show Me Tips About Windows". That's it. It takes maybe a minute or two to lower the disk usage and I would recommend ending any process in task manager that's making the disk usage go up in the meantime. Usage percentage should go down and stay around 1-2%.

don't know if they'll help, but still.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Sep 10, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Start over what? Nothing gets deleted


Except all your installed programs

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Darthlink9 said:


> try these:
> 
> Open up a run dialog by holding down the Windows Key and pressing R. In the "Open" field, enter "services.msc". Look for "Windows Search" and "Superfetch."
> 
> ...


or just try

```
net.exe stop superfetch
```
to temporarily disable it

oh and maybe try uninstalling shockwave flash player. This caused problems for windows 10 for me too.

There could be a good chance your hard drive is dying, try a defrag and check your bad sectors.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

Darthlink9 said:


> try these:
> 
> Open up a run dialog by holding down the Windows Key and pressing R. In the "Open" field, enter "services.msc". Look for "Windows Search" and "Superfetch."
> 
> ...


I'll try that.

Done the following, now rebooting. if it still is slow, I'll reset. rip my programs lol


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (Sep 10, 2016)

if you still have the installers from your programs, copy them to a flash drive before resetting. then you can install them easier. if you have to reset your PC, I recommend going back to Windows 8 or Windows 7, as they're typically far less buggy. or you could try Linux. one could do anything on Linux. can still run windows programs through WINE too.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

Darthlink9 said:


> if you still have the installers from your programs, copy them to a flash drive before resetting. then you can install them easier. if you have to reset your PC, I recommend going back to Windows 8 or Windows 7, as they're typically far less buggy.


Thanks, but the machine came with Windows 10, and I'll keep it.



Darthlink9 said:


> or you could try Linux. one could do anything on Linux. can still run windows programs through WINE too.


I actually run Linux Mint on my older laptop (the one I use right now lol) and it works great. i might consider installing it on a second partition.


Anyway, coming back from the issues. Nothing's fixed. the laptop is still slow as fuck.
Time to reset it all, I'm afraid. I won,t lose much, but time lol.


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (Sep 10, 2016)

damn, well, I hope everything goes well


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

Darthlink9 said:


> damn, well, I hope everything goes well


Yep, Screw it. Nothing works. it's all slow.
Reset incoming.

If it still gives me issues, I'll trash my HDD lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

So I can't even reset my PC, lol.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Sep 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> So I can't even reset my PC, lol.


looking at the previous furry joke wth did you do to it?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> looking at the previous furry joke wth did you do to it?


It was a troll.

So anyway reseting my PC is not working. I get this message: "the drive where windows is installed is locked. Please unlock to continue"
Help? I want to keep my data, sigh.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Sep 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> It was a troll.
> 
> So anyway reseting my PC is not working. I get this message: "the drive where windows is installed is locked. Please unlock to continue"
> Help? I want to keep my data, sigh.


Does your laptop have a DVD Drive? Maybe try a Windows 10 re-install with a disk or usb.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> Does your laptop have a DVD Drive? Maybe try a Windows 10 re-install with a disk or usb.


well I'll have to grab it again. I'll just leave it for now. Nothing works, and that's quite annoying.

I'm using the DVD drive indeed.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Sep 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> well I'll have to grab it again. I'll just leave it for now. Nothing works, and that's quite annoying.
> 
> I'm using the DVD drive indeed.


Yeah well good luck. I have a feeling your HDD is dying. Maybe try out MediCat by @Jayro I use it all the time and the dev is pretty awesome.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> Yeah well good luck. I have a feeling your HDD is dying. Maybe try out MediCat by @Jayro I use it all the time and the dev is pretty awesome.


I'll take that in consideration. thanks for your help.

As long as I could backup my data, it's fine.


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (Sep 10, 2016)

well, i know you don't wanna hear any more lame jokes but a sledgehammer and a Supermagnet are good ways to fix it.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

Darthlink9 said:


> well, i know you don't wanna hear any more lame jokes but a sledgehammer and a Supermagnet are good ways to fix it.


Explain? lol


----------



## jefffisher (Sep 10, 2016)

it sounds like a driver issue, i've had the same problem try installing newer/older sata raid and chipset drivers.
or just move to old trustworthy windows 7


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (Sep 10, 2016)

either a sledgehammer to break it to bits or a Supermagnet. in the old days at least, (not sure about now) you could take a string enough magnet or magnets and wipe the data off of... well, damn near anything. I personally did this with a Packard-Bell Desktop and a Gateway Desktop. after a few hours, well.... wiped hdd and fried motherboards. used to be that doctoring a video was a couple hours slaving over the physical tape with a razorblade. my how things have changed. Grape soda does the trick too, but for whatever reason, not orange soda. anyways, this is still all a joke, not to be attempted.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

jefffisher said:


> it sounds like a driver issue, i've had the same problem try installing newer/older sata raid and chipset drivers.
> or just move to old trustworthy windows 7


but how a "driver issue" could happen from a perfectly fine installation until a few days ago?


----------



## jefffisher (Sep 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> but how a "driver issue" could happen from a perfectly fine installation until a few days ago?


windows update incompatibility, it happens sometimes windows updates just don't play well with certain hardware.
this exact same thing happened to my computer it was originally on windows 7 i updated to windows 10 it worked fine for about 8 months then a windows 10 update screwed it up royally, i fixed it with some different drivers and it worked again for a few months. turns out my motherboard just wasn't officially compatible with windows 10 and it was automatically installing the wrong versions of stuff.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Sep 10, 2016)

jefffisher said:


> windows update incompatibility, it happens sometimes windows updates just don't play well with certain hardware.
> this exact same thing happened to my computer it was originally on windows 7 i updated to windows 10 it worked fine for about 8 months then a windows 10 update screwed it up royally, i fixed it with some different drivers and it worked again for a few months. turns out my motherboard just wasn't officially compatible with windows 10 and it was automatically installing the wrong versions of stuff.


I'm using Windows 8.1 drivers just fine in Windows 10 on my gaming PC. It all depends on your chipset and I'm sure most laptops would be W10 compatible.


----------



## lordkaos (Sep 10, 2016)

My laptop did the same thing until the disk died off completely just a few days ago, use some software like wd life diagnostic tool to see if your hd have too many bad sectors.


----------



## RandomUser (Sep 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> It was a troll.
> 
> So anyway reseting my PC is not working. I get this message: "the drive where windows is installed is locked. Please unlock to continue"
> Help? I want to keep my data, sigh.


That sounds like a pending hardware failure. Even good hard drive can get locked and that alone does not mean the hard drive going bad. In order to unlock the hard drive, you must posses a special tool to unlock the drive, although not all hard drives will unlock with the tool. I think it cost around $10K, I don't know, too lazy to search for it.
Just for kick, did you try booting in safe mode? If memory serves me correctly, true safe mode is accessible when holding down Shift and clicking restart.


----------



## PagaN (Sep 10, 2016)

disable disk auto defrag services.


----------



## FaTaL_ErRoR (Sep 10, 2016)

Hold on a minute. Your disk drive is not bad. Your drivers aren't wrong.
You sir, have a virus. You need to have a look in regedit. malwarebytes isn't picking it up because it has a key registered in  hkeylocalmachine.
You are going to need a better agent to find the virus. I would suggest kasperky tdsskiller, rkill, malwarebyte, hitman pro, adwcleaner. First thing is first. Lets uninstall google chrome and anything associated with it. (there is a real good chance the virus is using chrome to send. since you say it just closes) Then run kasperky tdsskiller and next run rkill. Since youve killed the malware process with rkill you can run malwarbytes.
Now, we run adwcleaner first and remove everything it checks as bad and save the report to your desktop as txt. Then we run hitman pro wait for it to finish and get rid of anything it marks as bad and again save the report as txt to your desktop. From there we will fun regedit and key in hkeylocalmachine. Now, take both txt files and open them up so we can view both on the fly. Lets look to see if we have keys stored for any of the deleted viruses. If/when they are found lets delete them. 
What you have is a virus that is running it's process as system and using telemetry to send. it's some sort of spybot and if memory serves me right it was simply referred to as windows telemetry center. Although it could be any virus now. But you for sure have a virus. Malwarebytes alone is sadly just not enough these days. Somewhere along the lines you have picked up a virus and it has a valid key. (meaning you installed it via embedded in a program) One other place to check would be in your sun jre that is found usually in your pc c drive under programs. Check there and make sure you for some odd reason might have been given an spoicy.policy file. That will enable any java process to execute reguardless of whether its good or bad.
If you need help with any of this pm me. I will be on my computer all weekend working on a project. If I don't respond fast enough then use google. (If the question is asked correctly google will help really well)
Anyway have fun hunting the beast that is killing your pc down.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

FaTaL_ErRoR said:


> Hold on a minute. Your disk drive is not bad. Your drivers aren't wrong.
> You sir, have a virus. You need to have a look in regedit. malwarebytes isn't picking it up because it has a key registered in  hkeylocalmachine.
> You are going to need a better agent to find the virus. I would suggest kasperky tdsskiller, rkill, malwarebyte, hitman pro, adwcleaner. First thing is first. Lets uninstall google chrome and anything associated with it. (there is a real good chance the virus is using chrome to send. since you say it just closes) Then run kasperky tdsskiller and next run rkill. Since youve killed the malware process with rkill you can run malwarbytes.
> Now, we run adwcleaner first and remove everything it checks as bad and save the report to your desktop as txt. Then we run hitman pro wait for it to finish and get rid of anything it marks as bad and again save the report as txt to your desktop. From there we will fun regedit and key in hkeylocalmachine. Now, take both txt files and open them up so we can view both on the fly. Lets look to see if we have keys stored for any of the deleted viruses. If/when they are found lets delete them.
> ...


Better yet. I'll wipe the shit up and format.
I have two partitions anyway. Copy from one to other, wipe C:/, done.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

Well screw it. Going to wipe it. Currently saving all of my files on my second partition.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 10, 2016)

Install Linux Mint 18.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Install Linux Mint 18.


I might consider a dualboot option.


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 10, 2016)

I had an issue with ram/memory a few days ago, first I thought I boiled it down to adjusting the "desktop heap" but the true problem was a memory leak causing my "commit charge" to continually rise and rise till everything crashed.  The culprit program looked innocent in "task manager," but when I finally terminated this one program, it all cleared up.


----------



## Jao Chu (Sep 10, 2016)

20 people have probably already said this but:

I know the problem. You're using windows 10.

Purge that shit and down(up)grade to Windows 7 Pro or Ultimate. Fixed.


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 10, 2016)

I had that same issue, it was my hard drive failing. Did you try a sector scan of your HDD ?


----------



## PattyFatty (Sep 10, 2016)

That sounds like Thrashing to me.
1. Turn the size of your page file up.
2. Run Spybot Anti-Beacon, and *de-*immunize then re-immunize.

I had a similar issue. It happened  when MS did an update to Cortana after disabling the b*tch.

Here is another thing to try. If you have Skype and Chrome.
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...855-b9b8-05b9499533e2?tm=1439732422386&auth=1


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> 20 people have probably already said this but:
> 
> I know the problem. You're using windows 10.
> 
> Purge that shit and down(up)grade to Windows 7 Pro or Ultimate. Fixed.


I get your point. People also have privacy concerns. The thing is though, that everything worked fine until the potential failure. At worst my HDD is to blame. If not, then maybe I could consider other options. I still have my Windows 7 disc. That's easy to switch in minutes.


----------



## LittleFlame (Sep 10, 2016)

I have the same @VinsCool for me it makes my system literally unusable sometimes not even getting past booting the only fix i found is a reset :/


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

Good news everyone! It's indeed a possible HDD failure. Some of my files couldn't copy. My older laptop had the same corruption problem. It was the HDD being trash. So now I can be sure it's indeed stuff being corrupted.


----------



## Jao Chu (Sep 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I get your point. People also have privacy concerns. The thing is though, that everything worked fine until the potential failure. At worst my HDD is to blame. If not, then maybe I could consider other options. I still have my Windows 7 disc. That's easy to switch in minutes.



Back when i used to live in Thailand, I witnessed an old buddys' windows 10 machine refuse to burn a boot CD because it thought he was pirating software.

The same machine also refuses to install any type of bittorrent client for the same reason above.

That was enough for me to install GWX control panel in my two machines and my families to purge all of the windows 10 cuckoldry forever. Fuck that.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

Anyway. I guess I have no other choice than getting a new HDD  I lost a couple of files during the copy process.

I'll still whipe my C:/ partition and reinstall an OS, until shit refuses to work for good.


----------



## Arras (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah - I've had the exact same issue before - super high disk usage, almost unusably slow PC. Turned out hard drive was trashed, had to buy a new hard drive. If I remember correctly, the reason it's constantly at 100% disk usage is because at some point, it'll try to load a corrupted file, and instead of giving up, it'll try to load it over and over or do other weird shit, and it takes forever for it to give up on loading the file. It has nothing to do with viruses, Windows 10 or drivers (although chances are some of those could cause similar symptoms). Do NOT try to wipe the hard drive and reuse it. It's dead.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

Arras said:


> Yeah - I've had the exact same issue before - super high disk usage, almost unusably slow PC. Turned out hard drive was trashed, had to buy a new hard drive. If I remember correctly, the reason it's constantly at 100% disk usage is because at some point, it'll try to load a corrupted file, and instead of giving up, it'll try to load it over and over or do other weird shit, and it takes forever for it to give up on loading the file. It has nothing to do with viruses, Windows 10 or drivers (although chances are some of those could cause similar symptoms). Do NOT try to wipe the hard drive and reuse it. It's dead.


Exactly as I feared. Dammit. 

So I was right all along. Time to buy a new HDD. My SATA2USB cable would be useful.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah a bad HDD. Kinda what I thought it was. Maybe you should upgrade to a nice sized SSD if you like the laptop. SSD prices have been going down lately. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> Yeah a bad HDD. Kinda what I thought it was. Maybe you should upgrade to a nice sized SSD if you like the laptop. SSD prices have been going down lately.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


I'll definitely go forth and buy a good drive.

My HDD is a Hitachi and I heard those were crap.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Sep 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I'll definitely go forth and buy a good drive.
> 
> My HDD is a Hitachi and I heard those were crap.


Yeah I don't buy Hitachi drives. I actually just bought 2 1tb Seagate drives at NCIX just a moment ago for $70 each.  Not a bad deal but laptop drives can cost more. I'd still recommend a SSD though. Faster, last longer and no moving parts. Much more laptop friendly. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> Yeah I don't buy Hitachi drives. I actually just bought 2 1tb Seagate drives at NCIX just a moment ago for $70 each.  Not a bad deal but laptop drives can cost more. I'd still recommend a SSD though. Faster, last longer and no moving parts. Much more laptop friendly.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


I'll see 

Anyway thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## xy2_ (Sep 11, 2016)

Do you still have your HDD? In that case, you didn't properly format it would be the most likely issue. Pop a Linux Mint (https://www.linuxmint.com/) livecd (or whatever your distro of choice is), insert back your HDD.

Run the live cd, then open a terminal and type "fdisk -l" to see the name of your hard drive.
Run gparted, select your drive and delete all partitions.
Once done, run "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=10M count=1", replacing /dev/sda with the name of your drive. This will wipe your MBR and a bunch of stuff after, just in case.

You can reinstall your OS of choice after this; I would recommend Mint as stated above. If you still get problems with drive read and your drive starts making sounds, then the drive is indeed faulty; if not, then you're fine.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 11, 2016)

xy2_ said:


> Do you still have your HDD? In that case, you didn't properly format it would be the most likely issue. Pop a Linux Mint (https://www.linuxmint.com/) livecd (or whatever your distro of choice is), insert back your HDD.
> 
> Run the live cd, then open a terminal and type "fdisk -l" to see the name of your hard drive.
> Run gparted, select your drive and delete all partitions.
> ...


It's a GPT HDD already 


So far I already reformated the thing. Made my partitions. I kept a 500GB untouched for my data backup. Made the Windows partitions for UEFI at the installer, and it inatalled fine. Reads are still rather slow though. So before I lose my data, I'll juat this computer untouched for now 

Once I get my new HDD, I'll go for the dual boot plan


----------



## RandomUser (Sep 13, 2016)

You just need to write zeros on first 20K sectors, actually I think just the first sector if my memory serves me correctly, to remove GPT partitions or MBR and be able to reformat GPT drive. Do not need to even write to the whole drive just to repartitions and reformat it. On the other hand zero filling the drive may force the drive to reallocate sectors from the spare pool and mark the bad sectors unusable, due to finding bad sectors that wasn't found before.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 16, 2021)

sounds like a virus, seems lowkey destructive, something like this going long enough, will burnout an hdd

boot a live usb (linux,ubuntu), backup files, then re partition and reformat


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 16, 2021)

@aadz93 the problem has been solved over 5 years ago, it was HDD failure.

Thread locked since I no longer need help for this anyway. Lol


----------

